# BCG Kid pics. ...Fall 2014-spring 2015



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm starting this thread to plaster all of my kid pics on as I randomly take them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute kids! I love boer goats


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

What a cute bunch of kids! I am sooooo jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at all those fuzzy butts! They are so adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a whole gang of cutie pies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! makes me feel a bit impatient for our babies! Our first doe is due in 5 weeks!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are all way too cute. They look so happy. Love the paint in the second pic too.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOO!!! I looooove that little red tail!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Few more pics

Jet Boat "Jetti". Her front legs look a little funny because they are wet. Lol









Red Tail









Showboat <3


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Britches


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Show boat and britches are handsome little guys! 
And red tail is as cute as ever.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

This little guy is such a cutie!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The ugly duckling. Getting better looking every day.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

A few of the new boys


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the ugly duckling


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Aw, the ugly duckling is my favorite 

Those boys are really cute too. They look like they have some thick legs on them


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't seem to upload any pics. ??? Did I reach my limit or something? Lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The bottle kids want out of the box! And they want more milk!















Georgia's buck







And her doe








Louise's does. He buck kid is the dark headed bottle kid in the box.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I love that one in the first two pics!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

More pics

Louise's mostly black headed doe. It's not black black, but pretty close. 









Lucy's buck kid















One of Lucy's does









Two of the bottle kids. The spotted one is "Monster", one of Nosey's quad buck kids. The traditional is Teddy, Louise's triplet buck kid.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That dark one is CHOCOLATE!!!!!!! I love chocolate!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like those spotted kids they look cool


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Monster is so cute.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Frist,all the kids are really cute. Now you are making me wish for some kids right now. 
Also, I have a ? about the little spotted one, Monster, ears. Are they from genetics( may be spelled wrong) or form they way he was in the womb. We have a doe with both ears like that and a wether that had only 1.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


Agree!!!!!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute


Old Goats & Young Goats Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I want monster! Lol he looks like he's wearing knee pads


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

you are so lucky! Beautiful babies!!hlala:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Frist,all the kids are really cute. Now you are making me wish for some kids right now.
> Also, I have a ? about the little spotted one, Monster, ears. Are they from genetics( may be spelled wrong) or form they way he was in the womb. We have a doe with both ears like that and a wether that had only 1.


Well I think both can be true, but mostly genetics in my opinion. All of the boys will be wethers so I don't worry about their ears. The does on the other hand get taped if they don't dry normal. I've found that the vertically folded ears that are flattened while wet from birth and dried flat are just fine. If they are allowed to dry while folded they need to be taped for a few days. Some are more stubborn than others and in those cases I put a big tag in the crease.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

BCG said:


> Well I think both can be true, but mostly genetics in my opinion. All of the boys will be wethers so I don't worry about their ears. The does on the other hand get taped if they don't dry normal. I've found that the vertically folded ears that are flattened while wet from birth and dried flat are just fine. If they are allowed to dry while folded they need to be taped for a few days. Some are more stubborn than others and in those cases I put a big tag in the crease.


Out of all kids I used to have I never touched their ears and only one kid has one ear still slightly folded. But I personally didn't care if they were folded so I never messed with them. I understand why others do it. Just wanted to tell you my experience.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I definitely think ear folds can be genetic. We have a doe that ALWAYS has a baby with folded eartips.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Agnis's doeling


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

BCG said:


> Well I think both can be true, but mostly genetics in my opinion. All of the boys will be wethers so I don't worry about their ears. The does on the other hand get taped if they don't dry normal. I've found that the vertically folded ears that are flattened while wet from birth and dried flat are just fine. If they are allowed to dry while folded they need to be taped for a few days. Some are more stubborn than others and in those cases I put a big tag in the crease.


Thanks. We sold the doe because of other problems, and the wether, well you know where he when :-D The same time, we bred both of the does that had ears like Moster and they were bred to the same buck and the ears were perfect. onder:
[/QUOTE] Out of all kids I used to have I never touched their ears and only one kid has one ear still slightly folded. But I personally didn't care if they were folded so I never messed with them. I understand why others do it. Just wanted to tell you my experience.[/QUOTE] 
I like the folded tips on the ears. I just don't like the ears that moster has. I brought a goat and she taped the ear because the ear was folded at the tips.. I wanted to pull it off but my parents wouldn't let me. Now she has interesting ears. Most of the goats we leave the ears alone unless tagging and tattooing.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Showboat is growing nicely. Hope her bone gets heavier (pretty sure it will, going off of previous kid growth). Other than that at this point, I like her a lot. Pictured here straight out of the pasture on weaning day. I should have brushed her.  lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Few pics of the December kids.





































This is High Rollers Added Money "Addie". She's a triplet bottle baby and definatly one of my favorites! She's 5 days old.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww she's cute! They are all getting big! I love Showboat, she is a looker


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty kids. If I raised Boers I would have to take a few home.;-)


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

Very cute kids!! We have one kid that was born last year that has a folded ear but it was just very tip that was turned up. We didn't do any thing with it and my daughter thinks it makes her look unique. We do clean the crease out to make sure she doesn't collect anything in the crease to make her ear sore. We were told by a friend that she wouldn't do good in the show ring with the turned up ear but my daughter showed her last year and she got grand champion of the 50% Boer goats so I guess it's just everyone's preference.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Folded tips usually don't cause any issues in the showring. It's the vertical folds you have to worry about. In my experience any way. 

I usually fix all the ears on the does that can be fixed. Some folded tips have thick cartilage and just can't be straightened out. I don't worry about the wethers to be.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is that Monster with the spots? He's SO cute!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is that Monster with the spots? He's SO cute!!!


Yeah. Haha, he's a doll. I should have taped his ears and sold him as a wether sire. Going to be sad to band him and send him out as a market wether.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't think the ear thing would matter on a wether sire...?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Boy that kid in the picture under monster is a stout little kid. Built like a bulldog.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

What is a wether sire? What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A wether sire is a buck that you own with the intention of having him produce show or market wethers. He's built like a wether should be. That's my thoughts at least.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I didn't think the ear thing would matter on a wether sire...?


Well that's probably true.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> What is a wether sire? What exactly does that mean?


A wether sire is a billy that is bred to make wethers. In other words, they're bred to produce the ideal conformation and power a market goat needs to compete in the showring.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

RPC said:


> Boy that kid in the picture under monster is a stout little kid. Built like a bulldog.


He is a wide load! Catches my eye everytime I see him.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh ok! Wish you were closer, I'd buy him for my girls


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Got a few more pics today.

Here's a Goofy AI daughter























Teddy, 1 of the bottle triplets
















Sax....triplet doe out of Lucy my big red doe









Jet Boat, Showboat's twin sister


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They sure have gotten big!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are looking good and getting huge


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Out and about enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Goliath ate too much! Bahaha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are great pictures!! They're getting so big!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha! That is a hilarious pic of Goliath


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Quiniela, one of the High Roller triplets. I'm calling them the Triple Crown Sisters! Lol. Sorry the pic is blurry, she was all over the place.









This is one of the bottle kids, Teddy. He's so cute. 









And do we really need to all fight over one nipple? Haha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Teddy is sooooooo cute!! Look at that wide top too! Very cool! 

LOL. Doesn't look like they have enough nipples...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

These Goffy kids are tanks!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Random pics from today


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Love these kids. Your Goofy babies are huge!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They look really nice!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Creeps full!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Few of the November kids. They are getting big and really fuzzy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! :shock: I thought our creep looked full until seeing that.... :lol: 

I can't believe how big they have gotten!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice! I want the red tail


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Took these 3 kids to a sale last weekend. Auction was buyers choice. Happy that my 3 were the first 3 to sell.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice looking kids


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No wonder they sold first they look great


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

First Macchiato kids. Interesting. ....watching them grow.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking goats and set up. Love their little sweet faces.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Nice! I want the red tail


The red tail is going up for sale next week.  Just waiting for some decent weather so I can give her a haircut and get some good pics.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mini Mouse creepping with the big kids. Lol. ...she's so tiny and sooooo adorable!















And the big girls want to come out and play.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

First Macchiato doe kid. Really liking this stout little girl! 
Jitter Bug at 2 weeks old


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Heading to his first show on Saturday! A Boy Named Sue....















Phoebe is going to as a heavy weight market goat. Here she is before clipping. Not cooperative after, so well get pics later. Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

It was a good show. Sent 6 goats with 3 kids. 2 first in class, 2 second in class, 2 third in class. Final drive ended up with the wether Sue as reserve overall. Beat by a Hummel wether. Can't complain about that! 








Wether in center was first in class and Sue's twin


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Another good show. 
Light weight champion








Middle weight champion


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome good for you guys


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. Had another good day today with 2nd in every class. Haha!
I'm happy with that knowing that the winners of those classes and the show are from Hummel, Pfieffer, and 2 big dog breeders out of California.  I've only been raising goats for 4 years now and I'm proud of the direction my program is headed.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Just a brag. 
Great day at the PI Jr Livestock Show. Thanks to all my great showmen!
Champion Heavy weight doeling








Champion light weight doeling








Champion middle weight market goat and 3rd overall








Also had several 2nds in breeding and market.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is SO cool! Huge congrats! Beautiful goats!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The red tail doe is for sale. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

PM'd You


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

PM'd you back


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The kids are starting to mature just in time for the fairs.  
Res Champion commercial doe in Indiana








Getting ready for fair in Ohio








Getting ready for fair in Oregon


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

More fair prep


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Fair could not have went any better. Grand champion and reserve grand champion market goats in addition to grand champion and reserve grand champion does! Plus my show kids where champion showmen! They did a great job!














I got so excited I forgot to get pics of the does. Lol. Showboat was champion. Here's a pic of her in the yard


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Super! Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome good for you guys


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is soo awesome! Congrats Wendi! I really love that wether with spotted skin. Who's he out of?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Victoria. He's an AI kid. A Raff bred doe I bought a few years ago and Raff Goofy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. I love it when the AI kids are a big success.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well we finished off this year with a great state fair. I'm very pleased with how the kids did this year.

State Fair: I only had one goat in the FFA show this year and she was the supreme female.

In the open class one of my show kids entered the market class and was champion market goat.









The 4h show really blessed us with supreme female (Showboat), champion and reserve champion market goats! As a bonus, the youth showing these goats did a phenomenal job and where also showmanship winners.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Show Boat did it again.  :thumb: :woohoo:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

This is Brickle. Another AI kid by Raff Goofy. She was the champion market goat in the 4h state fair show


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congratulations! Show Boat did it again.  :thumb: :woohoo:


Thank you Victoria


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mini Mouse


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow look at that top. Beautiful doe!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. She did well at cow palace placing 2nd in class. She's super sweet too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, I want her.


----------

